# 92FS Fair Price in CA?



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been drooling for probably 2 years now, and may soon be able to afford my first purchase. Would like to know what I should expect to pay for a 92FS here in California. I would also consider going through Nevada (legally) if that would be beneficial - although for $100 the trip may not pay for itself. Would ideally like to get the INOX version, but could be talked out of it. Any ideas? I know it's apt to be more than it would be in other states, but don't know exactly by how much. Should probably also say I'm only interested in a new gun.

Thank You!

:smt1099


----------

